# Black Beauty



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

look at this little black beauty, she is 4.5 month old and is a lab/mix. 
I went to check out the shelter today and just couldn't leave without her, kept walking to the door to leave and turned around 3 times, well she came home with me. Her name is Sadie


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

She's beautiful!!!! I adore the white splash on her chest... and that second picture with her ears straight up is just too much!!! Good for you!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

she is adorable.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a cutie!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new addition. She looks very cute.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Ooooh! I love the name Sadie! Look at those labbie ears flopping around in the second picture. Are you going to foster her or keep her as your own?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

daisydogmom said:


> Ooooh! I love the name Sadie! Look at those labbie ears flopping around in the second picture. Are you going to foster her or keep her as your own?


I think I just keep her. After all I went back for her three times.
I think they need to ban me from there, went in to check if they had any Golden's, wich they had one and let me tell you, it was the meanest dog I ever seen. He about bit my hand of, they said he will hardly let anyone close to him. Poor boy













 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**Spice and Peanut playing at the bridge
*


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Heidi!! congrats on your new baby!! she's so beautiful


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats Heidi, she is so beautiful...I wouldn't have left without her either...Sadie is such a sweet name...she will be good medicine for you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

MySweetPhoebe said:


> Congrats Heidi, she is so beautiful...I wouldn't have left without her either...Sadie is such a sweet name...she will be good medicine for you.


Thanks I just couldn't leave her, she is a sweet heart, right now she's sleeping on top of my daughter, already discovered the couch













 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**Spice and Peanut playing at the bridge
*


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Thanks I just couldn't leave her, she is a sweet heart, right now she's sleeping on top of my daughter, already discovered the couch


 
ahhh she's making herself at home already!! how is she getting along with the rest of your pack?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> ahhh she's making herself at home already!! how is she getting along with the rest of your pack?


In the house there just fine, outside she's a little scared when they come running at her. Jack and Rusty are so much bigger then her..LOL So I been taking her out by herself for now. They played for quite a while and now she crashed























It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal*

*







*
*Spice and Peanut playing at the bridge*


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

OMG what a little sweetie!! did they offer any back-story on her at the shelter??


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have the biggest smile right now. She is a doll. Congrats.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

She is going to be a real beauty. Peanut is proud of you right now.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

She is beautiful!! Post her pic over on Chat Evo, okay? I know they'd be happy for you, as well.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

she is such a little beauty!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

good on yer !! she looks like a real little sweetie


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She is so cute!!! I especially love the picture of her sleeping on your daughter (she's cute too...LOL). It seems as if she is going to be a real cuddle bug!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Heidi she is an adorable little girl and love that second picture of her. Just give her couple of days and she will be teaching those boys who is boss. Peanut is smiling down knowing how much you need your girl.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

What a cutie-pie! Aaaaw! So happy for you!

Looks like she'll fit in just fine!

Lisa W


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I opened the thread expecting to see a black cat, and was so happy to see Sadie!! Congrats on the little sweetheart! When I was in college, I adopted a labbie/mix pup with a white splash on his chest. It makes them special!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go she is a cutie!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yay! She is a doll! Have you had a lab before? If not, she will be quite the surprise, in good ways and some not so good ways. LOL


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Yay! She is a doll! Have you had a lab before? If not, she will be quite the surprise, in good ways and some not so good ways. LOL


LOL what are the big differences between labs and goldens? i guess i always figured they were very much alike.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow, I am so jealous. I would love a dog like that. She is a beaut!!! Congrats


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> LOL what are the big differences between labs and goldens? i guess i always figured they were very much alike.


Labs are wonderful. I have always had a lab mix in my life since I was 11 years old (yikes, that is 30 years!). Labs absolutely love everyone, much more intrusively than Goldens. Their tails are deadly. They will actually bruise you. They are extremely thick skulled, both in training and in the fact that they can run into a wall and it doesn't even faze them! They are much more food motivated than Goldens, so much so that you might have to hide the food, because they will tear into the bag or container to eat it all up.

I told my mom the other day when we had the dogs offleash at the park that I have a pack of three. Unfortunately, the lead dog in my pack is Jasmine and she doesn't listen to me very well! LOL. 

I will always have a Lab or a Lab mix. I think they are such great dogs!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww she is adorable! Great name! Now you have a little Nellie! LOL! I don't think I could have left her either! Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Your new baby is adorable. Love her shiny coat. I wish you much joy and wet kisses!!!
congrat's....Love her name,too!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Kirby'sMom said:


> She is beautiful!! Post her pic over on Chat Evo, okay? I know they'd be happy for you, as well.


 
I will, also have a few more













 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**Spice and Peanut playing at the bridge
*


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwwww Heidi  congrats!!!! That's awesome  She is precious, and looking so happy already bouncing around  She'll have a great home with you guys!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sadie is a cutie.... Congrats... IM sure she will be showing those boys in no time who is boss


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_OH MY she is just adorable!!!! She is a very lucky girl. Our Pearl is a cuddle bug too._


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Heidi36oh said:


> In the house there just fine, outside she's a little scared when they come running at her. Jack and Rusty are so much bigger then her..LOL So I been taking her out by herself for now. They played for quite a while and now she crashed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nothing better than a pooped out puppy....she is gorgeous...glad she is settling in...I am very happy for you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so happy for you! The two of you found each other for a reason!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> I am so happy for you! The two of you found each other for a reason!!


I know, I said I would not get another dog no matter what after Peanut, something told me today that I had to get this little girl, believe me I tried hard to walk away, didn't work. I kept thinking where she might end up if I left her there...gosh I do need to stay away from the shelter..LOL




















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**Spice and Peanut playing at the bridge
*


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> I know, I said I would not get another dog no matter what after Peanut, something told me today that I had to get this little girl, believe me I tried hard to walk away, didn't work. I kept thinking where she might end up if I left her there...gosh I do need to stay away from the shelter..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm so happy for you, she is adorable. i think Peanut was with you the whole time and was telling you, "you have such a big and loving heart please save Sadie and show her what it feels to be loved and cherished the way i was when i was with you" Denise


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

daddysgirl said:


> i'm so happy for you, she is adorable. i think Peanut was with you the whole time and was telling you, "you have such a big and loving heart please save Sadie and show her what it feels to be loved and cherished the way i was when i was with you" Denise


Thanks Denise, she does need lot's of love. She don't know how to play with toys yet, does play with the other dogs. So we'll have to work on that. Don't know how long she was at the shelter but you can tell she had no to little out time. She is inspecting everything inside and out, it's kinda funny




















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**Spice and Peanut playing at the bridge
*


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

She is very cute. I am sure she will adjust well and come to be a happy member of your family. I know you may have been looking for another Golden but any dog rescued and adopted is a great thing, no matter what their age, sex or breed is.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Welcome to the wonderful world of being loved by a black Labbie!  Delight says HELLO! And have a beautiful life with your great new mom and family!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

What a cutie.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of being loved by a black Labbie!  Delight says HELLO! And have a beautiful life with your great new mom and family!


Thanks Jenna, she is such a good pup, for now..LOL
Sadie says Hello to Delight




















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Black Beauty indeed. I love black labbies.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

rik said:


> Black Beauty indeed. I love black labbies.


Thank you, she is a doll, everyone here is in love with her. Jack is doing his mother duty, he already showed her how to go though the doggy door and how to get treat's when she is being good going potty outside. So far we had no accident in the house



















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Heidi:
Just saw the post about Sadie. What a beautiful girl you have adopted! I'm so happy for you, and I know she'll get the most love filled home a gal could ever hope for. Being a Lab lover & owner of 2 myself,....... there's no way I could have walked away from that gorgeous little face! There's getting to be so many GR owners & Lab owners on the forum lately, we may have to change the name to GR / LR Forum. com.... ROFL! Keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> ... any dog rescued and adopted is a great thing, no matter what their age, sex or breed is.


AMEN to that! 

This sweetie-pie is going to have a great life!

Lisa W


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this!! Sadie is just such a pretty girl! She's so lucky that she got to come and live with you! How is she doing so far?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> I don't know how I missed this!! Sadie is just such a pretty girl! She's so lucky that she got to come and live with you! How is she doing so far?


She is doing good, got a touch of Kennel Cough, mild case, she is on antibiotics for that. 
She is starting to rule the boy's..LOL, learned how to go thought the dogie door and still has not had an accident in the house. Talked to the vet today about the Kennel Cough and he said just to watch the other ones. All they do anymore is let it run it's course. Sadie got the drugs because she came from the shelter, vet just making sure.




















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> She is doing good, got a touch of Kennel Cough, mild case, she is on antibiotics for that.
> She is starting to rule the boy's..LOL, learned how to go thought the dogie door and still has not had an accident in the house. Talked to the vet today about the Kennel Cough and he said just to watch the other ones. All they do anymore is let it run it's course. Sadie got the drugs because she came from the shelter, vet just making sure.


LOL! Ruling the boys already?? Too funny! Glad she is doing well, other than the kennel cough. I can't believe you already have her housebroken!  You KNOW we're going to need more pics!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> LOL! Ruling the boys already?? Too funny! Glad she is doing well, other than the kennel cough. I can't believe you already have her housebroken!  You KNOW we're going to need more pics!


got some will post here in a minute.




















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------

